# 09 Rouge shift unit shorted??



## bkuhr (Jul 9, 2016)

Daughters 2009 Nissan Rouge. Issue started that it died and would not restart. Replaced battery and started 1 time, then would not restart again. At local garage they stated "alarm system is preventing start and even preventing any code reader from working", Also Nissan refuses to provide non-dealer shop with codes to reset alarm system. Then we tow to Nissan dealer and now have $2000 estimate, "EMC, shift unit shorted out, new battery + labor and tax". Does this sound correct? What is EMC?, Why another new battery when just replaced? It there any kind of recall to cover this drastic failure? Asked if we could buy parts and install ourselves, but answer was "every thing needs to be programmed again" which can only be done at stealer shop.....

Any suggestions or insights?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

What you are describing doen<t make a lot of sense to me. Sounds like a transmission failure. Your electronic clutch shorted out? Why is the battery failing, and why did the original garage think it was the immobilizer system? Hopefully rogoman or smj will pipe in and help guide you a bit. I think you might need to take it somewhere else.


----------



## bkuhr (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks you for reply. I agree that this does not make sense. I am just repeating what Nissan dealer service department has told my daughter. I still do not know what EMC means, or what could be shorted that could be destroying a brand new battery.

A little more history on security system. When this first started, it was assumed that the battery just died, and it was replaced, after which the car started just 1 time and refused to start again. The dash shows security light, and family friend, owner of auto shop, attached a professional scan tool, which failed to even link up with the car, so it was assumed that the security system was causing lockout of CANBUS.
Then car towed to a independent service shop with same result, failed for scan tool to link up with car. They asked dealer how to reset security system, but dealer refused to provide reset codes/procedures. Then car towed 50 miles to nearest dealer service shop.

Not sure there is an option to get to another dealer shop, towing is getting expensive.

Just me thinking, but maybe a short in the system (killing batteries) may be pulling down CANBUS voltage enough to prevent link with scan tools. Not sure where this short is, assume dealer is correct that possibly at the shift unit- not really sure what this is. Also wondering if EMC, could really mean Engine Control Module< (not sure Nissan terminology).

If this car really destroyed 2 hi dollar parts, ECM and Shift module,
1. What is likely cause, and is this likely to happen again
2. Do these items really REQUIRE the dealer to reprogram with proprietary codes
3. The $2000 estimate is about 1/3 the value of the car. Is it worth it?


----------



## bkuhr (Jul 9, 2016)

I am also thinking that replacing the ECM should be covered under an emission Warranty. Would this be correct?
Would also reprogramming the ECM during replacement also be covered?
Does the shift unit require programming?


----------

